# Cannondale 2012 Dealer Book



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Found this while researching my new-to-me supersix HM. Enjoy!


2012 Cannondale DealerBook


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice find! Interesting how alot of the SRAM offerings aren't listed.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

BS87 said:


> Nice find! Interesting how alot of the SRAM offerings aren't listed.


I don't think it's the US catalog.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

I believe it might be Australian. At the bottom of each page, in the fine print is a non-American phone number and something about Cycling Sports Group Australia.


----------

